# Come celebrate Moe's birthday with me



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Desperate times call for desperate measures, but it is time to pull out the big guns...

Come celebrate Moe's birthday on Saturday August 8th in Peoria. He is wanting to spend his special day with you, here, at the IASCA judges training. He would rather be with you than with his family in Canada. 

Don't let him down. Come say 'Happy Birthday' in person. :-D 

Register at: Event Registrations | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

Deadline to register is Sunday 7/12.


----------

